# Siffredi shock dalla D'Urso: "L'ho messo in bocca a una vecchia"



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2019)

*Siffredi shock dalla D'Urso: "L'ho messo in bocca a una vecchia"*

Non smette di far discutere il talk *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5 che, nonostante i bassissimi ascolti, continua ad andare in onda regolarmente nella prima serata della domenica (dal 28 ottobre si sposterà al lunedì sera, per sperare in migliori risultati auditel).

Uno degli ospiti della trasmissione, nella puntata di domenica 20 ottobre, è stato il ***** attore *Rocco Siffredi*, il quale, rispondendo ad una domanda di Alda D'Eusanio, anche lei presente in studio, ha dichiarato: "_*Al funerale di mia madre*, una *vecchietta *che era sua amica, mi continuava a stringere, io mi sono alzato, non so cosa mi sia successo,* l’ho tirato fuori e gliel’ho messo in bocca* e sono venuto senza fare niente_". Dopodichè, la D'Urso ha incolpato la D'eusanio del racconto di Siffredi, nonostante sia stata proprio la regina dei pomeriggi di Canale 5 a chiedere al ***** attore di entrare nel dettaglio.

Il tutto è successo in prima serata. Un episodio che è stato commentato negativamente, anche da molti personaggi che lavorano in televisione. 

Tra questi, il presentatore Alessandro Greco che molto raramente, sui social, è solito commentare episodi che riguardano altri colleghi. "_Siamo sotto il trash_" ha dichiarato Greco, che ha aggiunto "_la cosa più triste è il finto disincanto di Barbara D'Urso oddio chi è? Cos'è? Ma cosa mi tocca fare!? Sei artefice e consapevole di tutto almeno un po' di coerenza_". La D'Urso, inoltre, ha ricevuto frecciatine anche da Massimo Giletti a Non è l'Arena su La7 che va in onda in contemporanea con il suo programma e che si è occupato del caso Pamela Prati-Mark Caltagirone, di cui si interessava proprio la presentatrice napoletana fino a qualche settimana fa.

Episodi discutibili che, però, non sono riusciti neanche stavolta a sollevare gli ascolti. Infatti, rispetto alle settimane scorse, Non è la D'Urso è calato dal 13 al 12% di share e due milioni di spettatori e battuta ancora una volta nettamente da Imma Tataranni che ha catturato più di 5 milioni ed il 23% di share.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non smette di far discutere il talk *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5 che, nonostante i bassissimi ascolti, continua ad andare in onda regolarmente nella prima serata della domenica (dal 28 ottobre si sposterà al lunedì sera, per sperare in migliori risultati auditel).
> 
> Uno degli ospiti della trasmissione, nella puntata di domenica 20 ottobre, è stato il ***** attore *Rocco Siffredi*, il quale, rispondendo ad una domanda di Alda D'Eusanio, anche lei presente in studio, ha dichiarato: "_*Al funerale di mia madre*, una vecchietta che era sua amica, mi continuava a stringere, io mi sono alzato, non so cosa mi sia successo,* l’ho tirato fuori e gliel’ho messo in bocca* e sono venuto senza fare niente_". Dopodichè, la D'Urso ha incolpato la D'eusanio del racconto di Siffredi, nonostante sia stata proprio la regina dei pomeriggi di Canale 5 a chiedere al ***** attore di entrare nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente la D'Urso si sarà data da fare dietro le quinte,"dietro"....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ma a questo punto se vogliono risollevare gli ascolti tanto vale che mostrino direttamente il blowjob in prima serata (non con la vecchia eh ).

Tanto ormai cosa cambia, che differenza fa? Il trash della D'Urso è fuori controllo.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Eh niente, ci vorrebbe un medico serio. Una rete ammiraglia le prende di brutto in prima serata, ma i vertici esultano e cercano di negare la dura verità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2019)

Sabato sera nel mio camerino c'erano degli autori di Mediaset e ho avuto modo di chiedere come siamo arrivati a tutto questo schifo. 

Evito di scrivere la risposta ma ve la racchiudo con " Noi mandiamo in onda quello che la gente ci crede "


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sabato sera nel mio camerino c'erano degli autori di Mediaset e ho avuto modo di chiedere come siamo arrivati a tutto questo schifo.
> 
> Evito di scrivere la risposta ma ve la racchiudo con " *Noi mandiamo in onda quello che la gente ci crede* "


Ma se gli ascolti fanno pena. Il pomeriggio ok, ma la sera i risultati sono scarsissimi.

Riporto i dati presi da Bubinoblog:
In autunno Rai 1 ha vinto 37 prime serate, Canale 5 indovinate quante ne ha vinte? CINQUE.


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Questa storia l'ha raccontata anche in altre occasioni


----------



## Route66 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Ho letto velocemente il titolo e avevo capito che la vecchia in questione fosse la D'Urso...


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sabato sera nel mio camerino c'erano degli autori di Mediaset e ho avuto modo di chiedere come siamo arrivati a tutto questo schifo.
> 
> Evito di scrivere la risposta ma ve la racchiudo con " Noi mandiamo in onda quello che la gente ci crede "



Non mi sorprende la risposta che ti hanno dato,siamo un popolo di rincoglioniti,totalmente assuefatti a social e minchiate uguali,siamo quelli del selfie sempre e comunque pure al cesso,non siamo diversi dal trash che ci propinano giornalmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma se gli ascolti fanno pena. Il pomeriggio ok, ma la sera i risultati sono scarsissimi.
> 
> Riporto i dati presi da Bubinoblog:
> In autunno Rai 1 ha vinto 37 prime serate, Canale 5 indovinate quante ne ha vinte? CINQUE.



No no scusa mi sono espresso male,non parlo di ascolti parlo proprio del livello qualitativo dei programmi. 

Chi guarda questa porcheria ? è stata la mia domanda.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprende la risposta che ti hanno dato,siamo un popolo di rincoglioniti,totalmente assuefatti a social e minchiate uguali,siamo quelli del selfie sempre e comunque pure al cesso,non siamo diversi dal trash che ci propinano giornalmente.



Pensa che mi hanno fatto una battuta e ci siamo messi a ridere, mi han detto.. " Tu che ci fai questa domanda questi programmi li guardi ? " e io ovviamamente gli ho risposto di no... " ecco vedi, chi guarda questi programmi non si pone ne la domanda e si limita a guardare ogni cosa ". 

Poi mi han fatto un discorso legato all istruzione e Sky che evito di fare altrimenti scateno il putiferio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensa che mi hanno fatto una battuta e ci siamo messi a ridere, mi han detto.. " Tu che ci fai questa domanda questi programmi li guardi ? " e io ovviamamente gli ho risposto di no... " ecco vedi, chi guarda questi programmi non si pone ne la domanda e si limita a guardare ogni cosa ".
> 
> *Poi mi han fatto un discorso legato all istruzione e Sky che evito di fare altrimenti scateno il putiferio*.



ormai che l'hai detto sarebbe interessante saperla..


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente, ci vorrebbe un medico serio. Una rete ammiraglia le prende di brutto in prima serata, ma i vertici esultano e cercano di negare la dura verità.



un po ot, ma hai visto quanta gentilezza nel mettere contro l'ultima puntata di eurogames il caso pantani alle iene con tanto di pubblicizzazione continua tipo spam? 

gli sta proprio sul *** la blasi...


----------



## MasterGorgo (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non smette di far discutere il talk *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5 che, nonostante i bassissimi ascolti, continua ad andare in onda regolarmente nella prima serata della domenica (dal 28 ottobre si sposterà al lunedì sera, per sperare in migliori risultati auditel).
> 
> Uno degli ospiti della trasmissione, nella puntata di domenica 20 ottobre, è stato il ***** attore *Rocco Siffredi*, il quale, rispondendo ad una domanda di Alda D'Eusanio, anche lei presente in studio, ha dichiarato: "_*Al funerale di mia madre*, una *vecchietta *che era sua amica, mi continuava a stringere, io mi sono alzato, non so cosa mi sia successo,* l’ho tirato fuori e gliel’ho messo in bocca* e sono venuto senza fare niente_". Dopodichè, la D'Urso ha incolpato la D'eusanio del racconto di Siffredi, nonostante sia stata proprio la regina dei pomeriggi di Canale 5 a chiedere al ***** attore di entrare nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...



Sono certo che siffredi sia gay la d'urso frigida.

Soffrono di un disturbo narcisistico di personalità molto acuto così come tutti quelli che si svegliano al mattino prendendo in cosiderazione di finire in trasmissioni come questa, sono creature sottomesse a loro stesse e per sola vanità potrebbero compiere qualsiasi atto. 

Per lui ogni colpo tirato su una donna, financo la vecchia del funerale, é un grido al mondo della pantomima del re del ***** creata (anche con fatica...) solo per scagionarsi, in un lungo e ansiogeno ripetersi tra se e se della cantilena 'sono etero, sono etero'. All'infinito. 

E tutto ciò la presentatice, molto più cerebrale, lo brama come una medicina compiacendosi del dramma altrui. Nel mostrare la menzogna di un borderline come lei e nel mentire per il suo compiacimento trova ormai tutto ciò che le resta per coprire la profonda tristezza per l'unica pratica parzialmente soddisfacente che le resta: l'autoerotismo. Il culmine naturale del suo autocompiacimento egotico.

La cura é presto detta. 
A lui servirebbe girare decine di film come passivo ma d'autore. In stile Querelle de Brest di Fassbinder.
A lei essere eletta capo corridoio21 nella di Prigione di massima sicurezza di Kamiti a Nairobi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non smette di far discutere il talk *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5 che, nonostante i bassissimi ascolti, continua ad andare in onda regolarmente nella prima serata della domenica (dal 28 ottobre si sposterà al lunedì sera, per sperare in migliori risultati auditel).
> 
> Uno degli ospiti della trasmissione, nella puntata di domenica 20 ottobre, è stato il ***** attore *Rocco Siffredi*, il quale, rispondendo ad una domanda di Alda D'Eusanio, anche lei presente in studio, ha dichiarato: "_*Al funerale di mia madre*, una *vecchietta *che era sua amica, mi continuava a stringere, io mi sono alzato, non so cosa mi sia successo,* l’ho tirato fuori e gliel’ho messo in bocca* e sono venuto senza fare niente_". Dopodichè, la D'Urso ha incolpato la D'eusanio del racconto di Siffredi, nonostante sia stata proprio la regina dei pomeriggi di Canale 5 a chiedere al ***** attore di entrare nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...



Il racconto di Rocco non è stata la cosa più scandalosa della serata, se inviti dei ***** attori cosa ti aspetti? Meno male che non ha raccontato qualcosa di molto più scabroso, quello che ha raccontato è stata una cosa tenera e affettuosa rispetto al sesso violento e orgiastico del mondo del *****...
*Io trovo più scandaloso che ci sia il Lussuria a qualsiasi ora del giorno (era ospite nella stessa trasmissione poco prima) che divulga il transessualismo e il perversionismo, che è visto dai bambini che si chiedono se sia donna o uomo e se sia una cosa normale.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> un po ot, ma hai visto quanta gentilezza nel mettere contro l'ultima puntata di eurogames il caso pantani alle iene con tanto di pubblicizzazione continua tipo spam?
> 
> *gli sta proprio sul *** la blasi...*


Più che altro, perchè ha preferito lasciare il loro amato GF Vip per condurre un programma per famiglie, voluto proprio da lei e non dall'azienda. 

Probabilmente, Mediaset ha veri e propri agganci con manager ed agenzie composte dalla gentaglia che presenzia poi in quei programmacci tipo i reality, la D'Urso e Verissimo e che impongono, al di là degli ascolti, questa linea editoriale. Altrimenti, non mi spiego il perchè insistere a proporre questa robaccia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più che altro, perchè ha preferito lasciare il loro amato GF Vip per condurre un programma per famiglie, voluto proprio da lei e non dall'azienda.
> 
> Probabilmente, Mediaset ha veri e propri agganci con manager ed agenzie composte dalla gentaglia che presenzia poi in quei programmacci tipo i reality, la D'Urso e Verissimo e che impongono, al di là degli ascolti, questa linea editoriale. Altrimenti, non mi spiego il perchè insistere a proporre questa robaccia.



perchè è un racket. 5 e 6 sono gestite unicamente per far girare i soliti personaggi che danno da mangiare alla d'urso, toffanin ed alla de filippi

uomini e donne, amici, mattine e pomeriggi vari, verissimo, gf vip e non vip che tanto c'è la stessa gente, isola dei famosi e temptation, le iene pure si son messe a far scherzi a sti personaggi del menga. ogni programma si scambia i pesonaggi, che son sempre quelli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il racconto di Rocco non è stata la cosa più scandalosa della serata, se inviti dei ***** attori cosa ti aspetti? Meno male che non ha raccontato qualcosa di molto più scabroso, quello che ha raccontato è stata una cosa tenera e affettuosa rispetto al sesso violento e orgiastico del mondo del *****...
> *Io trovo più scandaloso che ci sia il Lussuria a qualsiasi ora del giorno (era ospite nella stessa trasmissione poco prima) che divulga il transessualismo e il perversionismo, che è visto dai bambini che si chiedono se sia donna o uomo e se sia una cosa normale.*



be se i genitori hanno un po' di cognizione gli dicono al bambino che quello è un buffone della tv, tipo il gabibbo.
ai miei tempi c'era platinette e ci ridevamo su. il bello è che adesso vogliono farlo passare per paladino della giustizia. vladimiro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sabato sera nel mio camerino c'erano degli autori di Mediaset e ho avuto modo di chiedere come siamo arrivati a tutto questo schifo.
> 
> Evito di scrivere la risposta ma ve la racchiudo con " Noi mandiamo in onda quello che la gente ci crede "



Teniamo presente che il proprietario della rete, tal silvio berlusconi, a 83 anni se ne va in giro a raccontare barlette "sporche" dai palchi...che pretendete?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Teniamo presente che il proprietario della rete, tal silvio berlusconi, a 83 anni se ne va in giro a raccontare barlette "sporche" dai palchi...che pretendete?



Va beh ma questo è un altro discorso e lui oramai conta come il due di picche nelle sue aziende perchè viene giustamente guardato come un nonno di 90anni che non capisce più nulla.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non smette di far discutere il talk *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5 che, nonostante i bassissimi ascolti, continua ad andare in onda regolarmente nella prima serata della domenica (dal 28 ottobre si sposterà al lunedì sera, per sperare in migliori risultati auditel).
> 
> Uno degli ospiti della trasmissione, nella puntata di domenica 20 ottobre, è stato il ***** attore *Rocco Siffredi*, il quale, rispondendo ad una domanda di Alda D'Eusanio, anche lei presente in studio, ha dichiarato: "_*Al funerale di mia madre*, una *vecchietta *che era sua amica, mi continuava a stringere, io mi sono alzato, non so cosa mi sia successo,* l’ho tirato fuori e gliel’ho messo in bocca* e sono venuto senza fare niente_". Dopodichè, la D'Urso ha incolpato la D'eusanio del racconto di Siffredi, nonostante sia stata proprio la regina dei pomeriggi di Canale 5 a chiedere al ***** attore di entrare nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...



Ahahahhahahahaahahahahahahahah

Grande Rocco!


----------



## Zenos (21 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più che altro, perchè ha preferito lasciare il loro amato GF Vip per condurre un programma per famiglie, voluto proprio da lei e non dall'azienda.
> 
> Probabilmente, Mediaset ha veri e propri agganci con manager ed agenzie composte dalla gentaglia che presenzia poi in quei programmacci tipo i reality, la D'Urso e Verissimo e che impongono, al di là degli ascolti, questa linea editoriale. Altrimenti, non mi spiego il perchè insistere a proporre questa robaccia.



Per lo stesso motivo per cui Suso gioca da 10 anni titolare nonostante faccia continuamente pena. Il dittatore decide e la D'Urso va in onda in 1 serata anche con 1% di share. Molto probabile che ad Arcore abbia accumulato tanta di quella stima e considerazione...


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente, ci vorrebbe un medico serio. Una rete ammiraglia le prende di brutto in prima serata, ma i vertici esultano e cercano di negare la dura verità.


Cioè postano pure con orgoglio gli ascolti televisivi (che non ho capito se per giunta sono falsi) di un programma inutile in cui invitano gentaglia e parlano di caxxi e mign0tte.
Che m3rda di programma e che aborto di rete televisiva e di azienda messa in piedi da un pappone narcisista malato?!?!

Roba da premere davvero il bottone rosso se fosse possibile, e azzerare un po' di cose


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè è un racket. 5 e 6 sono gestite unicamente per far girare i soliti personaggi che danno da mangiare alla d'urso, toffanin ed alla de filippi
> 
> uomini e donne, amici, mattine e pomeriggi vari, verissimo, gf vip e non vip che tanto c'è la stessa gente, isola dei famosi e temptation, le iene pure si son messe a far scherzi a sti personaggi del menga. ogni programma si scambia i pesonaggi, che son sempre quelli.



E' una cricca autoreferenziale, da decenni, da quando la RAI iniziò a competere con Mediaset nell' industria dell' intrattenimento.
Sono tutti profumatamente pagati per fare uno sporco lavoro: per mentire; sono tutti attori. Nessuno si può permettere di pensare e di dire la sua, quei pochi che ci sono non costituiscono una minaccia, al massimo sono attori inconsapevoli che servono alla messa in scena di un falso dibattito.

Ma sti programmi non sono un'esclusività italiana, è errato addossare le colpe al Berlusca o a Mediaset. Sky fa pure peggio se guardate i suoi canali minori. La RAI ha un programma in cui si parla di sesso, BDSM, pornografia, orgie, trasessualismo, non mi ricordo in che canale.

Il perversionismo impera nell'Occidente, propinato dai quelli del "popolo eletto" e dai Gentili loro lacchè.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be se i genitori hanno un po' di cognizione gli dicono al bambino che quello è un buffone della tv, tipo il gabibbo.
> ai miei tempi c'era platinette e ci ridevamo su. il bello è che adesso vogliono farlo passare per paladino della giustizia. vladimiro...



Ormai non puoi più dirlo. Ci stanno togliendo la potestà sui nostri figli (la classificazione genitore 1 e 2 fa parte di quest'agenda).

Oggi (ancora no in Italia) se un bambino chiede di cambiare sesso, di tagliarsi le palline e prendere estrogeni che lo facciano somigliare ad una femminuccia, lo Stato paga l'operazione chirurgica e le "cure", e il genitore NON può opporsi - se si oppone finsice in galera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ormai non puoi più dirlo. Ci stanno togliendo la potestà sui nostri figli (la classificazione genitore 1 e 2 fa parte di quest'agenda).
> 
> Oggi (ancora no in Italia) se un bambino chiede di cambiare sesso, di tagliarsi le palline e prendere estrogeni che lo facciano somigliare ad una femminuccia, lo Stato paga l'operazione chirurgica e le "cure", e il genitore NON può opporsi - se si oppone finsice in galera.



mamma mia non lo sapevo. mi sembra una cosa assurda siccome i ragazzi fino ad una certa età non manifestano certi istinti ne li capiscono bene... cioè rischi di rovinare la vita ad un ragazzo per un momento di confusione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2019)

a scusate , senza dimenticare una cosa importantissima : 

Quando finirà sta pagliacciata del rilevamento ( falso ) degli share sarà una bomba sul mercato delle sponsorizzazioni. 

Oramai le TV sono perennemente connesse a internet e con questo sistema è più facile e assolutamente preciso capire gli share reali delle trasmissioni. 

E' anche vero che mia nonna con la tv a tubo catodico non rimarrebbe conteggiata.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a scusate , senza dimenticare una cosa importantissima :
> 
> Quando finirà sta pagliacciata del rilevamento ( falso ) degli share sarà una bomba sul mercato delle sponsorizzazioni.
> 
> ...


Già adesso penso ci sia stata qualche mini-rivoluzione nella vendita degli spazi pubblicitari. Ricordo che fino a una decina d'anni fa i dati auditel dei programmi di prima serata superavano tranquillamente i 7-8 milioni. Non seguo più la tv generalista da tempo, ma leggendo qua e là mi sembra ci sia già stato un ridimensionamento a livello di qualità, probabilmente connesso a minori introiti pubblicitari.
In futuro, le tv generaliste penso siano destinate a ridimensionarsi ulteriormente. Probabilmente il ritardo tecnologico italiano(fibra, 5g, il 4k venduto come extra quando in diversi Paesi è lo standard) è legato al tentativo di ritardare l'inevitabile, ma prima o poi...

PS: non fare il tirchio, regala subito una smart-tv alla nonna!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a scusate , senza dimenticare una cosa importantissima :
> 
> Quando finirà sta pagliacciata del rilevamento ( falso ) degli share sarà una bomba sul mercato delle sponsorizzazioni.
> 
> ...



Chi immette denaro nei mass media (gli sponsor) sanno già che l'audience calcolato con l'auditel è una falso. Non sono truffati, sono loro stessi i primi ad infischiarsene del gradimento popolare perchè sono parte attiva dell'ingegneria sociale imposta dalla super-elite: non finanzieranno mai un programma di revisionismo storico _perchè fa audience_. Infatti le sponsorizzazioni vengono tolte a chi non è allineato col pensiero unico. Mentre viene premiato chi porta avanti la loro agenda: quindi programmi come questo, in cui si impone il perversionismo, la devianza, l'andare contro natura, per il genocidio di noi europei in quanto rappresentiamo l'unico ostacolo per il loro dominio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ormai non puoi più dirlo. Ci stanno togliendo la potestà sui nostri figli (la classificazione genitore 1 e 2 fa parte di quest'agenda).
> 
> Oggi (ancora no in Italia) se un bambino chiede di cambiare sesso, di tagliarsi le palline e prendere estrogeni che lo facciano somigliare ad una femminuccia, lo Stato paga l'operazione chirurgica e le "cure", e il genitore NON può opporsi - se si oppone finsice in galera.



In quale stato avviene sta cosa?


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non smette di far discutere il talk *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5 che, nonostante i bassissimi ascolti, continua ad andare in onda regolarmente nella prima serata della domenica (dal 28 ottobre si sposterà al lunedì sera, per sperare in migliori risultati auditel).
> 
> Uno degli ospiti della trasmissione, nella puntata di domenica 20 ottobre, è stato il ***** attore *Rocco Siffredi*, il quale, rispondendo ad una domanda di Alda D'Eusanio, anche lei presente in studio, ha dichiarato: "_*Al funerale di mia madre*, una *vecchietta *che era sua amica, mi continuava a stringere, io mi sono alzato, non so cosa mi sia successo,* l’ho tirato fuori e gliel’ho messo in bocca* e sono venuto senza fare niente_". Dopodichè, la D'Urso ha incolpato la D'eusanio del racconto di Siffredi, nonostante sia stata proprio la regina dei pomeriggi di Canale 5 a chiedere al ***** attore di entrare nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...



Questo é il risultato di 20 anni di berlusconismo, di sottocultura e prodotti trash che generano capre e analfabeti funzionali.


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' una cricca autoreferenziale, da decenni, da quando la RAI iniziò a competere con Mediaset nell' industria dell' intrattenimento.
> Sono tutti profumatamente pagati per fare uno sporco lavoro: per mentire; sono tutti attori. Nessuno si può permettere di pensare e di dire la sua, quei pochi che ci sono non costituiscono una minaccia, al massimo sono attori inconsapevoli che servono alla messa in scena di un falso dibattito.
> 
> Ma sti programmi non sono un'esclusività italiana, è errato addossare le colpe al Berlusca o a Mediaset. Sky fa pure peggio se guardate i suoi canali minori. La RAI ha un programma in cui si parla di sesso, BDSM, pornografia, orgie, trasessualismo, non mi ricordo in che canale.
> ...



Sí ok, un conto sono i canali in chiaro, un conto é la prima serata di un programma. Tant'è vero che non ti ricordi il programma. 
Poi, perdonami, metti sullo stesso piano ***** e transessualità?


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non smette di far discutere il talk *Live - Non è la D'Urso* condotto da *Barbara D'Urso* su Canale 5 che, nonostante i bassissimi ascolti, continua ad andare in onda regolarmente nella prima serata della domenica (dal 28 ottobre si sposterà al lunedì sera, per sperare in migliori risultati auditel).
> 
> Uno degli ospiti della trasmissione, nella puntata di domenica 20 ottobre, è stato il ***** attore *Rocco Siffredi*, il quale, rispondendo ad una domanda di Alda D'Eusanio, anche lei presente in studio, ha dichiarato: "_*Al funerale di mia madre*, una *vecchietta *che era sua amica, mi continuava a stringere, io mi sono alzato, non so cosa mi sia successo,* l’ho tirato fuori e gliel’ho messo in bocca* e sono venuto senza fare niente_". Dopodichè, la D'Urso ha incolpato la D'eusanio del racconto di Siffredi, nonostante sia stata proprio la regina dei pomeriggi di Canale 5 a chiedere al ***** attore di entrare nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...


Non ci sono parole per commentare cose del genere ,non ci sono parole.

L'unico canale di Mediaset che si può guardare è " Focus" ma saremo in tre a guardarlo in tutta Italia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In quale stato avviene sta cosa?



Il Canada è il Paese più inabissato, seguono gli USA, ma dipende da come i vari stati "recepiscono l'indirizzo". Poi UK, Irlanda, Olanda, tutti quei Paesi che in Italia vengono citati come esempio di civiltà liberale da copiare.
Non esiste una legge che dica esplicitamente quel che ho postato, ci vorranno dei casi che creeranno giurisprudenza, è più una deduzione di cosa potrà accadere, nonchè l'obiettivo dei promotori dei diritti LGBTQ. Secondo cui un bimbo che voglia cambiare sesso deve essere aiutato, contro la volontà dei genitori bigotti, fascisti, reazionari, deplorable.

E' un aspetto nuovo del problema, perchè fin'ora c'era piuttosto il problema di 'genitori' gay che imponevano ai figli adottivi di cambiare sesso (non ultimo e non un caso isolato, quello di una madre lesbica che ha ucciso il figlio di 7 anni perchè si rifiutava di "diventare una femmina"... son pure state trovate numerose ustioni da sigaretta quindi le torture andavano avanti da mesi). In questo caso invece, guarda un pò, non viene considerata la volontà dei bambini! Che infatti vengono abusati e indottrinati fin dall'asilo, e dalle elementari, con programmi ministeriali e insegnanti statali.
Ovvero il minimo comun denominatore è il Perversionismo (spacciato come diritti LGBTQ) al quale si piegano talvolta la potestà dei genitori, talvolta i diritti dei minori.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Sí ok, un conto sono i canali in chiaro, un conto é la prima serata di un programma. Tant'è vero che non ti ricordi il programma.
> Poi, perdonami, metti sullo stesso piano ***** e transessualità?



L'ho visto mesi fa, non ricordo il canale e il nome, era una trasmissione di sole donne. Che disquisivano tranquillamente di sesso anale, ecc ecc... come brave signore all'ora del thè.

La tua domanda non la capisco. ***** e transessualità sono ovviamente fortemente collegati. Quasi tutti i trans si prostituiscono, e tutti quelli diventerebbero volentieri una pornostar.

Senza contare che l'ingegneria sociale usa anche il *****, ecco quindi così tante donne con lo strapon che infilzano i maschi come se fosse una cosa bella e normale.
Senza contare che l'industria del ***** è quasi tutta in mano al 'popolo eletto' e chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'ho visto mesi fa, non ricordo il canale e il nome, era una trasmissione di sole donne. Che disquisivano tranquillamente di sesso anale, ecc ecc... come brave signore all'ora del thè.
> 
> La tua domanda non la capisco. ***** e transessualità sono ovviamente fortemente collegati. Quasi tutti i trans si prostituiscono, e tutti quelli diventerebbero volentieri una pornostar.
> 
> ...



Scusami, ma a "quasi tutti i trans si prostituiscono" ho smesso di leggere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma a "quasi tutti i trans si prostituiscono" ho smesso di leggere.



Non ne sono sicuro, ovviamente. Ma tutti quelli che ho visto sia nella vita reale (nei bar, nelle disco, a passeggio) sia in tv, se non sono prostituti ostentano il proprio look e lo usano per guadagnare, per es facendo la drag queen. La stragrande maggioranza dei trans in Italia poi sono sudamericani, specialmente brasiliani, dai facili costumi, dediti ad alcol e droga: trans crack whores, come gli amici di Lapo.
Non penso che tu possa descrivere una realtà di transessuali casa e chiesa lontani dai vizi.
Tanto che pure se uno stesse lontano dai vizi sta comunque trasfigurando il proprio corpo, mutilandosi, aggiungendo protesi, assumendo ormoni, e psicofarmaci. Vivono una vita problematica affetti da PTSD (disturbo da stress post-traumatico), nonchè esposti, contagiati e portatori di malattie veneree.
Il ***** e pure i mass media, per tornare in tema, diffondono questa perversione, aberrazione della natura, presentandola come normale e desiderabile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro, ovviamente. Ma tutti quelli che ho visto sia nella vita reale (nei bar, nelle disco, a passeggio) sia in tv, se non sono prostituti ostentano il proprio look e lo usano per guadagnare, per es facendo la drag queen. La stragrande maggioranza dei trans in Italia poi sono sudamericani, specialmente brasiliani, dai facili costumi, dediti ad alcol e droga: trans crack whores, come gli amici di Lapo.
> Non penso che tu possa descrivere una realtà di transessuali casa e chiesa lontani dai vizi.
> Tanto che pure se uno stesse lontano dai vizi sta comunque trasfigurando il proprio corpo, mutilandosi, aggiungendo protesi, assumendo ormoni, e psicofarmaci. Vivono una vita problematica affetti da PTSD (disturbo da stress post-traumatico), nonchè esposti, contagiati e portatori di malattie veneree.
> Il ***** e pure i mass media, per tornare in tema, diffondono questa perversione, aberrazione della natura, presentandola come normale e desiderabile.



WTF! Esistono milioni di trans nel mondo che hanno famiglie e vite normalissime e mi tocca leggere che tutti i trans sono prostitute. 
Perdonami ma come ti dissi già un altra volta la tua fissazione e opinioni trancianti verso "chi non conosci" non denotano l'intelligenza che invece leggo in molti altri tuoi interventi. 

Mi sembra di parlare con " l'italiano medio" che si fa abbindolare da due notizie e crede che il male dell italia siano quei tre pirla che sbarcano dalla nave. Qui uguale, ma hai mai parlato con un transgender ? io si e ci lavoro pure e fanno lavori normnalissimi. Nel mio caso sono trans che fanno gli operatori Tv o aiuto studio nelle trasmissioni. 

Io non me ne capacito.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro, ovviamente. Ma tutti quelli che ho visto sia nella vita reale (nei bar, nelle disco, a passeggio) sia in tv, se non sono prostituti ostentano il proprio look e lo usano per guadagnare, per es facendo la drag queen. La stragrande maggioranza dei trans in Italia poi sono sudamericani, specialmente brasiliani, dai facili costumi, dediti ad alcol e droga: trans crack whores, come gli amici di Lapo.
> Non penso che tu possa descrivere una realtà di transessuali casa e chiesa lontani dai vizi.
> Tanto che pure se uno stesse lontano dai vizi sta comunque trasfigurando il proprio corpo, mutilandosi, aggiungendo protesi, assumendo ormoni, e psicofarmaci. Vivono una vita problematica affetti da PTSD (disturbo da stress post-traumatico), nonchè esposti, contagiati e portatori di malattie veneree.
> Il ***** e pure i mass media, per tornare in tema, diffondono questa perversione, aberrazione della natura, presentandola come normale e desiderabile.


Premetto che qui non si giudica la persona (e ci mancherebbe) ma il commento. non escludo assolutamente che ci possa essere una volontà maligna da parte di individui loschi (anzi considerato l'argomento i miei dubbi li ho) ma in ogni caso questo non dovrebbe portare a generalizzazioni che sanno di pure convinzioni

"tutti quelli che ho visto..."
" la stragrande maggioranza..."

Un'indagine scientifica utile a verificare un'ipotesi come può essere "i trans sono tendenzialmente perversi, drogati e dediti ad attività poco edificanti?" non può basarsi sugli "io ho visto" e "mi hanno detto"; ci sono dei metodi scientifici. Quello che riporti è solo un'opinione, probabilmente anche influenzata da altri opinioni personali, gusti, credenze (aspetti sociali, religione, sesso, morale etc)

Benissimo informarsi e farsi un'idea delle cose, ma da qua ad avvicinarsi alla verità ne passa. perché il "rischio" è sempre quello, cioè prendere cantonate o semplicemente dire cose non vere


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci sono parole per commentare cose del genere ,non ci sono parole.
> 
> L'unico canale di Mediaset che si può guardare è " Focus" ma saremo in tre a guardarlo in tutta Italia.



Sareste o meglio saremmo più di tre, ma da me neanche prende 
Comunque al peggio non c'è mai fine, proprio vero.


----------



## Freddiedevil (24 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro, ovviamente. Ma tutti quelli che ho visto sia nella vita reale (nei bar, nelle disco, a passeggio) sia in tv, se non sono prostituti ostentano il proprio look e lo usano per guadagnare, per es facendo la drag queen. La stragrande maggioranza dei trans in Italia poi sono sudamericani, specialmente brasiliani, dai facili costumi, dediti ad alcol e droga: trans crack whores, come gli amici di Lapo.
> Non penso che tu possa descrivere una realtà di transessuali casa e chiesa lontani dai vizi.
> Tanto che pure se uno stesse lontano dai vizi sta comunque trasfigurando il proprio corpo, mutilandosi, aggiungendo protesi, assumendo ormoni, e psicofarmaci. Vivono una vita problematica affetti da PTSD (disturbo da stress post-traumatico), nonchè esposti, contagiati e portatori di malattie veneree.
> Il ***** e pure i mass media, per tornare in tema, diffondono questa perversione, aberrazione della natura, presentandola come normale e desiderabile.



Tutti i rumeni sono ladri, tutti i neri sono delinquenti, tutti i musulmani sono integralisti, e se sono mediorientali sono terroristi.

Guarda, aldilà di tutto, sarei anche d'accordo con te nel dire che in Occidente viene diffuso da parte della totalità dei mezzi di comunicazione di massa volutamente e in maniera subdola uno stile di vita dissoluto che viene presentato come l'optimum da desiderare.
Il problema é che i transessuali c'entrano poco con questo discorso e che la tua generalizzazione di tale categoria contiene pregiudizi appartenenti a due secoli fa.
Probabilmente avrai saputo di qualche calciatore brasiliano che é stato trovato nell'intimità con dei viados, o li avrai visti rappresentati tutti allo stesso modo in TV, e cosí, "empiricamente" ne hai dedotto che tutti i transessuali sono prostitute e che per il 99% sono sudamericani. Mi pare giusto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> WTF! Esistono milioni di trans nel mondo che hanno famiglie e vite normalissime e mi tocca leggere che tutti i trans sono prostitute.
> Perdonami ma come ti dissi già un altra volta la tua fissazione e opinioni trancianti verso "chi non conosci" non denotano l'intelligenza che invece leggo in molti altri tuoi interventi.
> 
> Mi sembra di parlare con " l'italiano medio" che si fa abbindolare da due notizie e crede che il male dell italia siano quei tre pirla che sbarcano dalla nave. Qui uguale, ma hai mai parlato con un transgender ? io si e ci lavoro pure e fanno lavori normnalissimi. Nel mio caso sono trans che fanno gli operatori Tv o aiuto studio nelle trasmissioni.
> ...



Guardacaso lavorano nel mondo dello spettacolo e mi pare che sia tu a proiettare erroneamente questo mondo come se fosse così in ogni ambito. E' chiaro che nel mondo della moda, cinema e musica l'omosessualità e la transessualità siano molto diffuse, ormai fa curriculum e requisito essenziale.
Poi io posso benissimo avere "opinioni trancianti" su chi non conosco personalmente, perchè critico una scelta di vita abominevole contro natura. Spero che ci siano omosessuali e trans e pornoattori che conducano una vita onesta, ma ho dei dubbi, perchè questi hanno già ceduto all'immoralità.
Ma soprattutto se io non posso criticare suddette categorie "perchè io non li conosco personalmente" allora tutti i tuoi amici che insultano le persone in quanto leghiste o berlusconiane o fasciste, dovrebbero tutti tacere in quanto non li conoscono di persona.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Premetto che qui non si giudica la persona (e ci mancherebbe) ma il commento. non escludo assolutamente che ci possa essere una volontà maligna da parte di individui loschi (anzi considerato l'argomento i miei dubbi li ho) ma in ogni caso questo non dovrebbe portare a generalizzazioni che sanno di pure convinzioni
> 
> "tutti quelli che ho visto..."
> " la stragrande maggioranza..."
> ...



Che metodi scientifici vuoi applicare? Non si può conoscere il livello di prostituzione perchè è una cosa privata, che non si può conoscere. Pure quei Paesi in cui la prostituzione è una professione riconosciuta, hanno un certo grado di prostituzione nascosta. Ed è un bene che rimanga nascosta.
A me poco importa di debellarla, penso vada circoscritta e non propagandata come stile di vita sano e virtuoso, idem il *****.

Non vedo infatti perchè da sinistra venga presa come un'offesa: i trans si prostituiscono, e allora? Non dovrebbe essere un male per un liberale o per un comunista. Chi è il bigotto allora?

Tra l'altro stride con gli slogan "meglio buddana che fascista" o ancor meglio "i porti aperti come i nostri culi!".


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Che metodi scientifici vuoi applicare? Non si può conoscere il livello di prostituzione perchè è una cosa privata, che non si può conoscere. Pure quei Paesi in cui la prostituzione è una professione riconosciuta, hanno un certo grado di prostituzione nascosta. Ed è un bene che rimanga nascosta.
> A me poco importa di debellarla, penso vada circoscritta e non propagandata come stile di vita sano e virtuoso, idem il *****.
> 
> Non vedo infatti perchè da sinistra venga presa come un'offesa: i trans si prostituiscono, e allora? Non dovrebbe essere un male per un liberale o per un comunista. Chi è il bigotto allora?
> ...


Si può condurre una ricerca su ogni cosa, con i dovuti limiti del caso nel caso di dati parziali. I metodi principali sono quello sperimentale, correlazionale, osservativo, rassegne della letteratura. Altrimenti ripeto restiamo nel campo della speculazione.

Poi secondo te non si possono conoscere i livelli di prostituzione...allora come fai a dire che tutti i trans si prostituiscono?


Basta davvero una banalissima osservazione:

UTENTE 1: "la stragrande maggioranza...tutti quelli che ho visto"

UTENTE 2: "Scusami, ma a "quasi tutti i trans si prostituiscono" ho smesso di leggere.

UTENTE 3: "Esistono milioni di trans nel mondo che hanno famiglie e vite normalissime"

Posto che tutti e tre gli utenti siano in "malafede" perché ognuno vuole dare manforte alla sua verità (perché c'è pregiudizio o apertura per i trans), non è strano che entrambe le fazioni tirino in ballo numeri così grandi? O una delle due mente spudoratamente, o i numeri veri sono nel classico range di mezzo. 

Se la prostituzione è giusta o sbagliata, cosa pensa la sinistra la destra, etc sono un'altra cosa, sono punti di vista personali


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Guardacaso lavorano nel mondo dello spettacolo e mi pare che sia tu a proiettare erroneamente questo mondo come se fosse così in ogni ambito. E' chiaro che nel mondo della moda, cinema e musica l'omosessualità e la transessualità siano molto diffuse, ormai fa curriculum e requisito essenziale.
> Poi io posso benissimo avere "opinioni trancianti" su chi non conosco personalmente, perchè critico una scelta di vita abominevole contro natura. Spero che ci siano omosessuali e trans e pornoattori che conducano una vita onesta, ma ho dei dubbi, perchè questi hanno già ceduto all'immoralità.
> Ma soprattutto se io non posso criticare suddette categorie "perchè io non li conosco personalmente" allora tutti i tuoi amici che insultano le persone in quanto leghiste o berlusconiane o fasciste, dovrebbero tutti tacere in quanto non li conoscono di persona.



conosco anche persone normalissime che odiano quelle da te indicate. Il pregiudizio non va mai bene


----------

